

Show HN: Doc.pm – adds your message to the links you share - docpm
http://doc.pm/?sid=shn

======
eglover
This is fantastic.

Maybe I just missed something, but I've never seen a link shortener like this
and that surprises me. This seems like the kind of thing that should be on all
SEO "Must-Use" resource lists.

------
johnmurch
How is this not 100% rip of [http://snip.ly](http://snip.ly) ?

